# Help Identifying this Ceramic Disk Cartridge



## thigley986 (Dec 12, 2012)

[Removed]


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

It's definitely a Guhdluk.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Call Delta faucets and ask for a replacement MMB121212

To be clear that is a Mickey Mouse Blue 12 12 12


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you read the Welcome to the Zone message in your inbox?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Did you read the Welcome to the Zone message in your inbox?


Uh...No, he is trying to repair a faucet and doesn't have time. Sheesh Biz :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats that brand of faucet that you remove and throw away, then go back to Lowes and buy a replacement POS faucet, see you again in 2 years.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

It's most likely a Bradford white H-series or A-series


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

A flux capacitor cartridges would be my first guess. They stopped making them in 1985 though.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Sometimes I start feeling sorry for guys that don't post an intro... Then I get over it and sit back and watch the fun.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That there, is a single lever cartridge.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats definately a Papa cartridge made by the SMURFit corporation they are the only company that ever made blue cartridges.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like a Delkomopfister


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Those are some really nice pictures. All too often guys come in here posting blury, out of focus and muddy pictures. They want to know what this is, or what that is but you can't even tell what the picture is. Not here. These are really nice! :thumbsup: I thank you for taking the time to post such clear and crisp pictures that leave little doubt as to what we're looking at. Kudos!







Paul


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> Those are some really nice pictures. All too often guys come in here posting blury, out of focus and muddy pictures. They want to know what this is, or what that is but you can't even tell what the picture is. Not here. These are really nice! :thumbsup: I thank you for taking the time to post such clear and crisp pictures that leave little doubt as to what we're looking at. Kudos!
> 
> Paul


^ winner


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

What clean hands you have! How do you manage that?! My hands always have black stains somewhere and oh, oh the callouses. I have callouses growing on top of each other. Ever thought about hand modeling?


----------

